# Exhaust cutouts



## jbranontn (Sep 4, 2008)

Anyone using exhaust cutouts....What kind....have any videos with cutouts ...how they sound closed and open.....Any preference on brand or type


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

YouTube - 1970 GTO Humbler with VOE


----------

